
Show HN: TextFilter – Convert web pages into e-books and multi-column PDFs - bookbinder
https://bookbinder.co/textfilter/
======
codazoda
This looks really cool. I love to write blog posts and some of those I'd like
to sell on Amazon as ebooks.

For me, it lost my images for some reason (they are relative on the site). I
didn't check the option to delete them. Here's a "How to Code" page I wrote to
teach JavaScript. This is the one that lost the images.

[https://www.joeldare.com/blog/post/how-to-
code/](https://www.joeldare.com/blog/post/how-to-code/)

~~~
bookbinder
> I love to write blog posts and some of those I'd like to sell on Amazon as
> ebooks.

Are you talking about a compilation of articles/essay or one post per book
(Kindle Singles)?

> For me, it lost my images for some reason

Sorry about that. I have fixed the issue.

------
adityar
is it just me or is the conversion really fast? no lag. what's the backend?

~~~
bookbinder
Yeah, I'm surprised by the speed as well. It's just a WP site with some
customized open source scripts.

